# Pitbull/German Shepard mix puppy



## Foxy Pickle (Oct 21, 2010)

My neighbors have a Pitbull/German Shepard mix puppy. They can't afford to pay for it, so I have offered to take it instead. Though talking to my father, he said it wouldn't be a good idea because that mix of dog is dangerous, especially if you're trying to start a family, like I am.
I already have a red nose pit and she is very territorial when it comes to the puppy being around me and has already snapped at the puppy several times. Though when it's just them my dog has no problem with the puppy.
I can't find much research on that breed of dog being bad, but I would like to get some feed back on if I should take the puppy or not. We have the means to take care of her and train her, but I don't want to regret it in the future.
Help?


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Sounds like you need to learn to work with your current dog about "territorial agression" before you add any new members (dog or child) or else heavn forbid you get a dog and yor current dog kills the next or seriously harms a child you may have, all for coming to close to you.


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

Dangerous in what way? I definitely would not say that the breed is dangerous to humans or kids, trained and socialized properly, of course. Any pit or pit mix can end up having DA (dog aggression) later in life however, regardless of socialization and training. Therefore, if you do decide to keep the dog, you might have to crate and rotate with your current dog. I'm not saying that is definitely going to happen, but you have to be prepared for that possibility. But even if that was the case, I still wouldn't say that the dog is dangerous, as long as you manage any issues correctly. If you decide to keep the puppy, you are going to have to work on your current dog's resource guarding issues. (The resource being you.)


----------



## Foxy Pickle (Oct 21, 2010)

Molly, my current pit is only 8 months. I'm pretty much at home with her most of the day, but I take her on walks regularly. She is around both of my neighbors dogs and lots of people and she is fine. How would I go about making her less territorial with me?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Is the puppy a boy or a girl?


----------



## Foxy Pickle (Oct 21, 2010)

They are both girls.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Foxy Pickle said:


> They are both girls.


I don't recommend getting the puppy. 

Work on your current dog and get the opposite sex if/when you're ready for the next. 

There's no reason why the breed would be dangerous, but it sounds like your current dog already is. You should work on that first.


----------



## Foxy Pickle (Oct 21, 2010)

Well, I ended up getting the puppy. Though when I saw the people she was going to go to if she didn't come to me, I felt more than obligated. 

Getting Dixie ended up being a good thing. Molly has calmed down a lot and since getting the puppy, and she has even kicked a lot of her bad habits.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Good for you. A number of things could happen. 
1. You can socialize both dogs with lots of other people, dogs, and other animals, so that they grow calm and gentle (You'll also need to actively teach both of them Bite Inhibition, if you haven't already.)
2. OR.... The dogs might bond to each other and still be OK. ... Note that the puppy may bond with Molly. You'd prefer that the puppy (as well as Molly) would bond first with people and then with each other... it makes training easier.
3. OR ... Molly learns some type of resource guarding and they have an altercation when the puppy reaches 10 months ... since Molly has calmed down and accepted the puppy... this seems very unlikely...

But, it is a good idea to socialize the stuffings out of any dog, especially a GSD, so that the "protection" tendencies don't cause problems. And, both dogs can be gentle, confident, and well balanced.


----------

